# mod rewrite direkt im VHost beim Apache2



## Paspirgilis (21. Oktober 2012)

Hi,
Ich möchte folgenden VHost bearbeiten:
portal.power-of-m.de
Da mein Webtemplate sich eine automatische htaccess-datei anlegt und aus Performance-Gründen, möchte ich das mod_rewrite direkt im VHost vom apache machen.

"http://portal.power-of-m.de/login/" und "http://portal.power-of-m.de/login" sollen (unsichtbar für den client) an "http://portal.power-of-m.de/login.php" weitergeleitet werden.

"http://portal.power-of-m.de/register/" und "http://portal.power-of-m.de/register" sollen (unsichtbar für den client) an "http://portal.power-of-m.de/register.php" weitergeleitet werden.

"http://portal.power-of-m.de/forgotpassword/" und "http://portal.power-of-m.de/forgotpassword" sollen (unsichtbar für den client) an "http://portal.power-of-m.de/forgotpassword.php" weitergeleitet werden.

Und noch ein paar mehr, die ich dann allerdings selber weiterführen kann.

Auserdem sollen speziell diese "virtuellen" Ordner dann via htaccess-authentification geschützt werden.

htaccess-authentification hatte nicht funktioniert weil man anscheind nicht wirklich in dem nicht exestierenden (virtuellen) ordner war.

Bitte helft mir bei der realisierung.

Es folgt ein Auszug aus meiner "sites-available"-Config:


```
<VirtualHost *:80>
        ServerAdmin webmaster@power-of-m.de

        ServerName      portal.power-of-m.de.de
        ServerAlias     portal.power-of-m.de

        DocumentRoot /var/www/portal.power-of-m.de

        ErrorLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/portal_error.log

        CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/portal_access.log combined

        #Mod rewrite
        Options +FollowSymlinks
        RewriteEngine On
        RewriteRule ^.*login/.*$ login.php [L]
       RewriteRule ^.*register/.*$ register.php [L]
       RewriteRule ^.*forgotpassword/.*$ forgotpassword.php [L]

        <Directory "/var/www/portal.power-of-m.de/login/">

                #Authentification
                AuthType Basic
                AuthName "htaccessuser"
                AuthUserFile /var/www/portal.power-of-m.de/.htpasswd
                Require valid-user

        </Directory>
        <Directory "/var/www/portal.power-of-m.de/register/">

                #Authentification
                AuthType Basic
                AuthName "htaccessuser"
                AuthUserFile /var/www/portal.power-of-m.de/.htpasswd
                Require valid-user

        </Directory>
        <Directory "/var/www/portal.power-of-m.de/forgotpassword/">

                #Authentification
                AuthType Basic
                AuthName "htaccessuser"
                AuthUserFile /var/www/portal.power-of-m.de/.htpasswd
                Require valid-user

        </Directory>

</VirtualHost>
```

MfG
Mark Paspirgilis


----------



## zerix (1. November 2012)

Hallo, 

funktioniert der Rewrite momentan auch nicht?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## Paspirgilis (5. November 2012)

nö   aber keiner antwortet  =)


----------

